# Nitrogen Cycle for Dummies



## littlefish (Aug 27, 2010)

Here is an article that I wrote for beginners and not only, to better understand the nitrogen cycle from a new tank, to avoid fish getting hurt from our ignorance.

http://freshwater-aquarium-passion.blogspot.com/2010/10/nitrogen-cycle-for-dummies.html


----------



## Peeps (May 24, 2010)

Wow, very good. Lots of good info on their.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Hey, nice work!


----------



## littlefish (Aug 27, 2010)

Thank you.


----------

